# lap belt installation



## 105526 (Jun 30, 2007)

hi, i want to install lap belts to sideways seats in the rear of my motorhome, i've found some belts on ebay but they say they must be attached to an approved anchor point. Ive googled lots but cant find an explanation of an approved anchor point. Can someone please explain or point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

click here and read 13 to 15 http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/vehicles/vssafety/minibusandcoachseatbelts#Question7
this may help you


----------



## 105526 (Jun 30, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was told some time ago that side facing seats should not have lap belts because you suffer severe spinal injuries in a accident.
Loddy


----------



## 105526 (Jun 30, 2007)

surely injuries would be worse without belts????!??


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

k4rl5m1th said:


> surely injuries would be worse without belts????!??


Well that is debatable but for certain you shouldn't fit them the body can't bend that way without breaking. Best just don't use sideways seats for travelling.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am only passing one what I was told by a guy who worked for VOSA his job was to attend accidents and 
photograph and analyze the cause and follow up on the injuries sustained and the recovery period.He could tell you the safest car to buy at any one time.

It was all to do with keeping accidents caused by mechanical failure down to 2%. If it rose they would tighten the MOT test
Loddy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is a different link about sideways seatbelts  >click<

and a quote from that link :

"	My vehicle has sideways-facing seats
There has never been a legal requirement to fit seat belts in sideways-facing seats. The human body bends forward from the waist - it does not bend sideways and the potential for internal and spinal injury is high therefore if a passenger is secured with a seat belt in a sideways-facing seat. For similar reasons, the type-approval standard for child seats and boosters does not include fixing them in a sideways-facing seat.

A child who is required to use child seats/boosters (ie all those under 135 cms in height who are also under 12 years of age) cannot travel in a sideways-facing seat. A child who needs to use a child seats or boosters must use a forward or rearward facing seat only."


----------



## 105526 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks to all for input.
After reading all the information im left with a dilema; lapbelts on sideways seats is hazardous to spine, no belt is equally dangerous and not for me acceptable.
My sideways seat is 6ft long, it is 2 children i wish to secure on this seat. What are your views on a belt at either end of this seat so one child is forward facing and one rear facing? Their legs would be at 90degrees to their backs, i.e not bent to floor as with normal seating position?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

k4rl5m1th said:


> thanks to all for input.
> After reading all the information im left with a dilema; lapbelts on sideways seats is hazardous to spine, no belt is equally dangerous and not for me acceptable.
> My sideways seat is 6ft long, it is 2 children i wish to secure on this seat. What are your views on a belt at either end of this seat so one child is forward facing and one rear facing? Their legs would be at 90degrees to their backs, i.e not bent to floor as with normal seating position?


All the links we have given you should have made it clear that children are specifically not allowed to sit on sideways facing seats no matter how they sit and how retrained.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Properly secured seatbelts in proper facing seats are the only way that children should ever be carried
Never take a chance with your child

ca


----------

